# Silvia vs. s13 base model



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was wondering the diffrent things that the silvia had compared to the 240sx base model. I was thinking about selling my 240 and geting a s13 silvia. I already know that it has a sr20det, hicas i think, fixed headlights thats about all i know so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it's RHD, and thats all i can think of, since you said everything else i was gonna say.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

WELL, its illegal, its got an sr20det stock, the windows arent up to US highway safety standards, it does have manual seat belts, its cool to say its a real s13, its lighter, has a cool horn, i can keep going, there is a world of difference.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

actually its not illegal.you can legalize them easily. 240sx's are real s13's too.they have projector headlights.you cant get one for anywhere near the same price as a 240 in america, and if you get one in japan, youd have to ship it here costing thousands. many silvias and 180sx's also came with the ca18det(89-90).hicas is only available on certain models. hicas is available on many 240sx's too.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

How would i leaglize the slivlia. I plan on going through us customs and the dmv. The car is located in canada and i would have to pick it up there and then import it into america. Does anybody know how much roughly it will cost just to leaglize so that i can drive it in the us.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> How would i leaglize the slivlia. I plan on going through us customs and the dmv. The car is located in canada and i would have to pick it up there and then import it into america. Does anybody know how much roughly it will cost just to leaglize so that i can drive it in the us.



contact www.worldcarlink.com and ask them go tot here site and go to contact they have improted many cars for my budys and I there greta and LEGAL at least up in Canada they ar but they know all the laws and will fill you in


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool i contacted them and hopfully they will help me out.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, you will have to swap a KA into it... The SR20det is illegal in america, end of story, UNLESS you own a classic SE-R 200sx SE-R, sentra SE-L, or 2000 Sentra SE 2.0... and then you put the OEM turbocharger kit on it.. But due to the fact that the 240sx was never realeased with a 2.0L SR20det, it will be illegal.. theres no way of getting around it..


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chuck said:


> lol, you will have to swap a KA into it... The SR20det is illegal in america, end of story, UNLESS you own a classic SE-R 200sx SE-R, sentra SE-L, or 2000 Sentra SE 2.0... and then you put the OEM turbocharger kit on it.. But due to the fact that the 240sx was never realeased with a 2.0L SR20det, it will be illegal.. theres no way of getting around it..


 but depending on where you live there will be mixed reactions with police and emissions on the motor. here in TN cops dont give a damn if you have an SR or RB or CA as long as it passes emissions and if it dont you can go to a county that doesnt require emissions testing and get tags without it.

Don


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Chuck, it's not illegal in America, it's illegal in certain states. It's the same reason why I get to carry around a 5 inch switchblade here in Oregon like its a normal tool; while it's illegal for you to possess a switchblade at all in Texas unless you're a collector. So for a sr20det in Oregon, as long as it has OBDI and passes state emissions, then its good to go; I'm not as sure about OBDII though. Also, Japanese cars don't come with emissions equipment so you'll have to add that on. And to stay on topic, contact an Idaho DEQ Emissions Testing Center or whatever it's called and ask if a visual inspection is required, if not, you'll most likely be able to pass provided your car has the right emissions equipment and it passes.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chuck said:


> lol, you will have to swap a KA into it... The SR20det is illegal in america, end of story, UNLESS you own a classic SE-R 200sx SE-R, sentra SE-L, or 2000 Sentra SE 2.0... and then you put the OEM turbocharger kit on it.. But due to the fact that the 240sx was never realeased with a 2.0L SR20det, it will be illegal.. theres no way of getting around it..


 these cars you listed do not come with a OEM turbo kit.


----------

